# Travel insurance



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Forgive me if it's a silly question, but...

Whenever we travelled out of the UK on holiday, we needed travel insurance in case of accident, cancelled flight etc. We also had EHIC cards for emergency treatment.

Now that we live in Spain, we presumably need travel insurance when travelling to the UK? Our GPs know that we've left the country and we'll be on the healthcare system here, so if we needed treatment in the UK would we have to claim on insurance? Of course we'll need cover for things like flight cancellations anyway, but wondering about the healthcare really... :confused2:


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Forgive me if it's a silly question, but...
> 
> Whenever we travelled out of the UK on holiday, we needed travel insurance in case of accident, cancelled flight etc. We also had EHIC cards for emergency treatment.
> 
> Now that we live in Spain, we presumably need travel insurance when travelling to the UK? Our GPs know that we've left the country and we'll be on the healthcare system here, so if we needed treatment in the UK would we have to claim on insurance? Of course we'll need cover for things like flight cancellations anyway, but wondering about the healthcare really... :confused2:


Our private health cover has travel insurance included. We have SIP cards for state health, but are keeping belt n braces till we know that this will remain in place long term. Once we cancel private health care, we would have problems getting cover with our pre-existing conditions


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Our private health cover has travel insurance included. We have SIP cards for state health, but are keeping belt n braces till we know that this will remain in place long term. Once we cancel private health care, we would have problems getting cover with our pre-existing conditions


Thanks for the reply  We're not getting private health cover, just using state system. What's a SIP card? We get a Cat Salut card being in Catalunya, perhaps it's similar...


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

yes, sorry, a SIP card is for state health care here in comunidad valencia


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, you'll probably find the travel insurance you used requires you to live in the UK. If not resident you don't qualify for UK healthcare, though you can get a Spanish equivalent to EHIC, as has been mentioned.

If you plan travelling to the UK several times a year, plus anywhere else you decide to go, it might work out cheaper to get an annual policy.

Haven't claimed,so can't comment from that point of view, but this company had very reasonable prices and seemed to cover everything covered by most other companies - https://www.citybond.co.uk/

I've seen Trailfinders recommended, too, but they seemed expensive.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

brocher said:


> Yes, you'll probably find the travel insurance you used requires you to live in the UK. If not resident you don't qualify for UK healthcare, though you can get a Spanish equivalent to EHIC, as has been mentioned.
> 
> If you plan travelling to the UK several times a year, plus anywhere else you decide to go, it might work out cheaper to get an annual policy.
> 
> ...


Hello! I remember you from when I first joined  Hope you're well 

Thanks for the recommendation, will have a look. Definitely worth us getting an annual policy as we'll be back at Christmas, two weddings to go to next year and perhaps other visits, plus probably visits to other EU countries. I have a pre-existing condition which makes things a little harder (I don't need it to be covered in travel insurance, just need to make sure they'd cover anything else.)

Thanks again!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Hello! I remember you from when I first joined  Hope you're well
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, will have a look. Definitely worth us getting an annual policy as we'll be back at Christmas, two weddings to go to next year and perhaps other visits, plus probably visits to other EU countries. I have a pre-existing condition which makes things a little harder (I don't need it to be covered in travel insurance, just need to make sure they'd cover anything else.)
> 
> Thanks again!


Def make sure youu declare extg medical condition - insurance could use it to avoid paying out - even on a totally unrelated claim!!

I remember you, too!! I've been following some of your posts - glad to see you seem to be settling in really well. 

It's also really niice to see someone sticking around and helping others, too!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

brocher said:


> Def make sure youu declare extg medical condition - insurance could use it to avoid paying out - even on a totally unrelated claim!!
> 
> I remember you, too!! I've been following some of your posts - glad to see you seem to be settling in really well.
> 
> It's also really niice to see someone sticking around and helping others, too!


Yep I always declare it or in the past found ones that provided cover anyway - that was a while ago now though.

Thank you  We really like it here, fingers crossed I find some students soon too  I'm doing my best to help out where I can as I know what it's like!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Global Travel Insurance
around £100 a year for multitrip and includes the USA. Cheaper if you dont include the USA

In Europe under certain circumstances you simply get yourself an EHIC Card (Spanish). I have one. They changed it so you actually apply to the DWP Newcastle for it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Global Travel Insurance
> around £100 a year for multitrip and includes the USA. Cheaper if you dont include the USA
> 
> In Europe under certain circumstances you simply get yourself an EHIC Card (Spanish). I have one. *They changed it so you actually apply to the DWP Newcastle for it.*


that's just pensioners /those with S1s though, right?

if you access the state healthcare here any other way you apply for a spanish TSE


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that's just pensioners /those with S1s though, right?
> 
> if you access the state healthcare here any other way you apply for a spanish TSE


Right, I think the card we get from CatSalut is also called TSI - CatSalut - Preguntas ms frecuentes - La TSI - Utilidades and then we can get a TSE Tarjeta sanitaria europea - Empleo, Asuntos Sociales e Inclusión - Comisión Europea but in any case we'd need travel insurance as well I think. Haven't read through all this info yet, just did some googling, but am working really


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Right, I think the card we get from CatSalut is also called TSI - CatSalut - Preguntas ms frecuentes - La TSI - Utilidades and then we can get a TSE Tarjeta sanitaria europea - Empleo, Asuntos Sociales e Inclusión - Comisión Europea but in any case we'd need travel insurance as well I think. Haven't read through all this info yet, just did some googling, but am working really


that's it - your area calls the standard tarjeta sanitaria _CatSalut - _here in Valencia its a _SIP _- probably other regions have different names for it too

The TSE is the Spanish EHIC - the 'tourist health card' if you like


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Boss Lady has just had a quote from MAPFRE, for an extra *three Euros* annually on our household policy, we are covered for travel insurance, including repatriation. Needless to say, she snatched their blooming hands off!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Boss Lady has just had a quote from MAPFRE, for an extra *three Euros* annually on our household policy, we are covered for travel insurance, including repatriation. Needless to say, she snatched their blooming hands off!!


 I will have a look through our MAPFRE home insurance as I think it does cover some travel already.


----------

